# Market Value ? or Agreed Value



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Just had my insurance quote and its stating "Market Value" this is as I understand it a price normally derived from Glasses guide , ect using the going rate. However that dosent work for a 1989 BNR32 , so do I now need switch insurance with agreed valuation or is the going resale rate for a BNR32 ok for "Market Value"

The other option is to lay it up for winter and sort it out later.

Any idea , I am not happy with the "Market Value" unless someone can tell me what that is exactly ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the simple answer is they will come back with the Glasses value, then the Onus is on you to prove that the "market value" is higher. You do this by showing them adverts for similar cars and hoping they are feeling generous. You also need to check if mods are insured for replacement as they may not be covered.

If you can get an agreed value, then this headache and ambiguity is removed.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Shrek is insured at an agreed value with Pace Ward (ask for Daniel McCartney)


and PW where the cheapest quote as well - from those companies who bothered to actually return calls and provide a quotation. Several promised but did not deliver!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

In my experience if I had gone for an agreed value policy it would have cost me about £30 more for the year and saved much aggravation when I wrote the car off.


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

I've got an agreed value with Adrian Flux, had to send off spec list, loads of photos and write why it was worth the value I wanted it covered for. Was a bit of hassle but pleased I did, as its peace of mind. I would say an agreed value is a defo, if you're car has a massive spec list.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

As soon as I get back to the U.K. on Monday I will call about my new policy and sort an agreed value as last year only managed 1500 miles


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It doesn't matter what you "agree" the value at, you'll still get stiffed should the worst happen.

Car insurance is organised crime, just like estate agents.


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

I insured my R32 with AIB on a High Net Worth policy which is agreed value with lots of other benefits and was cheaper than my renewal or other quotes. It was dead simple, no photos or valuations needed. Got to be worth a call ( I am not affiliated or on commission!)


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info Gents, my renewal is £680 with mods and +12 year NCB.


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

It's funny that having dealt with the UK insurance system with a learner driver skid for 50 meters across a pedestrian crossing , hit the rear end of my parked Mr2 enough to put the car parallel to the street and close it down but then spend 8 months fighting whose at fault 

To living in Aus , insured price is insured price! You will get investigated but if you can show you weren't involved in the loss of you car , then they will pay you the insured price


----------

